

Why Salesforce Doesn't Work - bmcd
http://1771.co/why-salesforce-doesnt-work/

======
mathattack
This could just as easily be written as, "Why doesn't enterprise software
work?" If you're just paving cowpaths, you're not getting the best out of any
technology improvement.

~~~
bmcd
Agreed, it's just incredible how many times I've seen it. The person
implementing is so afraid to push the boundaries that they end up with the
same basic platform with an updated UI at best.

~~~
mathattack
This is frequently the case with IT driven projects. Someone sees a new
technology and has to promise the users, "You can still do what you always
did" to get approval. This is also what happens when you replace things for
technical reasons. (We have to upgrade Sybase, the old system doesn't support
the new version of Sybase, so we'll implement something new...)

The best cases of improving enterprise business is when the project is driven
by a respected line manager, who can challenge people to make tough decisions.
These are frequently managers with CS or technology backgrounds who have
migrated over. It can't be a, "Put this person on the project because they're
not useful elsewhere." It has to be, "Put this person on the project, because
it's the only way to guarantee it'll succeed."

